# replacing mk4 gti headlights-how?



## v8_klr (Apr 6, 2004)

I just need to know the main steps in replacing the headlights for a 2000 gti vr6. It looks like i might have to remove the front bumper, but not sure. please help.


----------



## Jeraass (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: replacing mk4 gti headlights-how? (v8_klr)*

Search, and you shall find...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1303697
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1064826


----------



## KarsRgood (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: replacing mk4 gti headlights-how? (Jeraass)*

do not take off the bumper!!


----------



## Jeraass (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: replacing mk4 gti headlights-how? (KarsRgood)*

Well if he's replacing the front headlights, he's gonna have to take off the front bumper to get to the screws that hold on the headlamp assemblies on the bottom to the rad support. It takes about 5 minutes, but do not take off the hood latch linkage. It's not necessary.
However, if the original poster is looking to just replace the bulb, then look here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1388357
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1344409
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1392534
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1393724


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: replacing mk4 gti headlights-how? (Jeraass)*

http://home.nycap.rr.com/brandonc/headlight/


----------



## mojof1 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: replacing mk4 gti headlights-how? (Gern_Blanston)*

yes you have to remove the bumper
yes, you do not have to remove the grill, just flip it upwards and tape it down or something


----------

